# Winter Pattern Has Arrived - Will it Bring Snow?



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 19, 2014)

Well this hyped, "new pattern" has arrived and was graced us with a 2-4 inch snowfall as it came in the door. Now is a great opportunity ski areas to recover from the blowtorch that was mid-January and start to rebuild bases.

This next week has the possibility of delivering a handful of re-developing clippers that give the goods, or it could be frustratingly dry and cold.

Tuesday is the 1st of these opportunities for snow, followed by Thursday-Friday and Saturday-Sunday. Knowing that these storms are redeveloping clippers, the southern ski areas have a higher chance of getting appreciable snow. Regarding Tuesday, Models have been trending wetter and farther to the NW and latest runs have brought about half of ski country back in line for accumulating snows. This is looking like it will be a modest storm, but as always keep an eye on it.

Along with the clipper threats, this cold pattern is great for upslope snows. The cold, combined with the unstable air, should deliver the usual suspects their share of snow, even if the clippers don't plan out for them.

Overall, it looks like this R@!n nonsense is over with for the time being.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 19, 2014)

Lets hope, evening news showed Tuesday's South and Out, although they did mention wraparounds - so maybe but i'm looking toward Thursday and Sat.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

GFS really bringing this storm nw compared to earlier today.  Let's keep moving this nw.  This could get interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 20, 2014)

Lets hope for the Thursday /Friday one…….I have the day off and Sats my Bday…so All I want is Snow UP North !!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Lets hope for the Thursday /Friday one…….I have the day off and Sats my Bday…so All I want is Snow UP North !!



Hopefully you have a great Birthday and it snows for the whole north east.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 20, 2014)

in lake placid now. snowed most part of yesterday and it is snowing good now.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

Cape Cod could get the good on Tuesday.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

First map I've seen. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> First map I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Jesus Christ! I haven't seen the models yet, but wow!

Congrats to the South Shore


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm no pro, but in forecasts of snow, wxrisk always seems to over-do the amounts of snow.

Looks like a southern NE runner.

NWS Boston suggests the snow/water ratio will be quite high

IF USING A 15:1 RATIO...COULD SEE SNOWFALL UP TO 3-6 INCHES AND
EVEN HIGHER WITH A 20:1. SEVERAL OTHER PARAMETERS ALSO SIGNALED
THIS. WPC SNOWFALL GRAPHICS SIGNALED A RATHER WIDE SWATH OF 6-8
INCHES...BUT FELT BEST SHOT FOR THIS WILL BE ALONG S COASTAL AREAS

BETTER CHANCES FOR ACCUMULATING SNOWS ACROSS SOUTH COASTAL AREAS
  TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY
* ARCTIC AIR AND BLUSTERY WINDS MAY CAUSE VERY LOW WIND CHILL
  VALUES WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY THURSDAY MORNING
* MAY SEE BRIEFLY MILDER TEMPS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

The maps over at http://www.weatheronline.co.uk  are quite readable for the layman and woman.  They even include ECMWF/Euro.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like NVT/NEK may get some to start (24 hours Monday)






Then SNE (Tuesday)





then E Mass continues and ME (Wednesday)


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

I am pretty sure we are all going to die with this one.  Or at least NYC.
From weather.com:
"The Northeast Megalopolis will get in on the snowy series of clippers Tuesday."
"Snow on the way for Millions?"


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

NJ, will get the brunt of this one.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Unfortunately the Thursday-Friday system is looking like it may peter-out and will NOT redevelop. The weekend is still on the table.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Unfortunately the Thursday-Friday system is looking like it may peter-out and will NOT redevelop. The weekend is still on the table.


+1
Who's got old skis they don't want?  I need a bigger Ullr pyre.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Federal government will go into a coma on Tuesday.  Wait a minute, it already is


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

Wxrisk does go a bit high on everything.  It's fun to put up maps that give us some snow here in thr interior!  It will probably be to to cold and dry to real snow here.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

NECN 8 plus for South Shore and the cape.  Nothing for here.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

My god. Did you just see that last GFS run for E MA


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep moving west!


----------



## dmw (Jan 20, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> My god. Did you just see that last GFS run for E MA



Do tell!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

dmw said:


> Do tell!



Blizzard. 8-12 inches of wind whipped snow.

GFS brings .25 qpf into Southern and Central Vt/NH. With good snow ratios that's around 3-4 inches of fluff.


----------



## dmw (Jan 20, 2014)

Are we talking weekend?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

dmw said:


> Are we talking weekend?



No this is Tuesday. The weekend storm is still too far out for anyone to get a reasonable grasp on what will happen.


----------



## dmw (Jan 20, 2014)

Word.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone up in Stoweland today? How's the snow been? How much has fallen?


----------



## Tin (Jan 20, 2014)

Post it? 

Nice to see Smuggs and Stowe get some goods last night.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Tin said:


> Post it?
> 
> Nice to see Smuggs and Stowe get some goods last night.



Sorry, my computer won't let me post the maps right now. I'm trying

Here's the runs from the SREF for Concord NH. Nice range from 0 to 34 inches lol


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

sweet













Albany isn't out yet.

Maine/NH isn't out yet.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Freaking great lakes,  Off the charts...


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't get too excited dudes.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

BOX is using last nights models. Expect a big jump at 4pm


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> BOX is using last nights models. Expect a big jump at 4pm


  Cool.  I'll go start my storm prep now!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Here comes the granddaddy of them all, the EMCWF, the most SW of the models; its starting out significantly NW.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Euro goes to town. We're officially in business. Every single model is significantly NW of the BOX map. It isn't even close.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2014)

Totals?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Totals?



This is my intuition, but I'm thinking 8-14 east of rt 24, 6-8 inside of 495, 4-6 up to Pats Peak (possibly tickling Crotched) west to Wawa. 2-4 up to Sunapee, west to Okemo and 1-3 on north to the Whites, SR, Sugarbush. I'm probably wrong lol, just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Tin (Jan 20, 2014)

It kills me how much the.Taunton NWS underestimates for our area. My favorite was this past weekend when they had parts of.CT getting 1-2" and they got 10". These maps show it too.


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2014)

billski said:


> Freaking great lakes,  Off the charts...


Anyone know where I could find a season snowfall total for the Tug Hill?  They've been getting one 2 foot+ snowstorm after another...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2014)

This is getting better and better for me.  Trend (NW) is my friend.  

Even the Euro absolutely caved and is spitting out decent pcp now.  

Also, IMO it doesnt seem like people are properly accounting for the artic air that should be locked in place.  Seems most are conservatively using 15:1, but 17:1 or 18:1 etc... are definitely possible here.  Maybe even 20:1 if we dare to dream.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Totals?


Billions and Billions.  All in Rhode Island


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is getting better and better for me.  Trend (NW) is my friend.
> 
> Even the Euro absolutely caved and is spitting out decent pcp now.
> 
> Also, IMO it doesnt seem like people are properly accounting for the artic air that should be locked in place.  Seems most are conservatively using 15:1, but 17:1 or 18:1 etc... are definitely possible here.  Maybe even 20:1 if we dare to dream.



Yeah, but that freaking wind on Wed. is going to blow it all away.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Euler said:


> Anyone know where I could find a season snowfall total for the Tug Hill?  They've been getting one 2 foot+ snowstorm after another...


Nobody is tracking that as best as I can tell.  They may have all died once the snow hit the top of the water tower   Closest might be Snow Ridge, but their data is sketchy and inconsistent.  http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/snow-ridge/historical-snowfall.html?&y=2013&q=snow

Snow ridge is reporting 40" depth at the summit.

Go to western NY and you'll find Kissing Bridge with 48" depth (that won't be gone until July!)  that's one place that is getting seriously hammered.  http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/kissing-bridge/historical-snowfall.html?&y=2013


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2014)

billski said:


> Nobody is tracking that as best as I can tell.  They may have all died once the snow hit the top of the water tower   Closest might be Snow Ridge, but their data is sketchy and inconsistent.  http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/snow-ridge/historical-snowfall.html?&y=2013&q=snow
> 
> Snow ridge is reporting 40" depth at the summit.
> 
> Go to western NY and you'll find Kissing Bridge with 48" depth (that won't be gone until July!)  that's one place that is getting seriously hammered.  http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/kissing-bridge/historical-snowfall.html?&y=2013



I'm looking for a legit weather source, not ski area spin.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2014)

It's going to be to damn cold to ski this week anyway. I already postponed my plans because of the cold.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Euler said:


> I'm looking for a legit weather source, not ski area spin.


http://www.erh.noaa.gov/buf/snowsummary1314.html


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is getting better and better for me.  Trend (NW) is my friend.
> 
> Even the Euro absolutely caved and is spitting out decent pcp now.
> 
> Also, IMO it doesnt seem like people are properly accounting for the artic air that should be locked in place.  Seems most are conservatively using 15:1, but 17:1 or 18:1 etc... are definitely possible here.  Maybe even 20:1 if we dare to dream.


I see where  you're coming from now:


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2014)

billski said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/buf/snowsummary1314.html


Thanks!   Redfield, in Oswego cty shows 160" just through the end of December  HOLY SH&T!


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Euler said:


> Thanks!   Redfield, in Oswego cty shows 160" just through the end of December  HOLY SH&T!



I'm not sure I believe that number.  Constableville, which isn't that far away is showing 102".  It's not impossible, it just makes me want to look closer.  Glad I could be of no help


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2014)

billski said:


> I'm not sure I believe that number.  Constableville, which isn't that far away is showing 102".  It's not impossible, it just makes me want to look closer.  Glad I could be of no help


It's totally possible.  Most of the snow is from lake effect which forms in narrow bands.  I grew up in Watertown, NY and often one town on the Tugg Hill would get three feet, while 15 miles away another town would get a foot.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> This is my intuition, but I'm thinking 8-14 east of rt 24, 6-8 inside of 495, 4-6 up to Pats Peak (possibly tickling Crotched) west to Wawa. 2-4 up to Sunapee, west to Okemo and 1-3 on north to the Whites, SR, Sugarbush. I'm probably wrong lol, just my 2 pennies.



Honestly, is BOX reading this thread? lol


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

Southern Vermont gets 2-4 inches of fluff maybe?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 20, 2014)

Didn't really add up to much, but it snowed on and off all day at Pats today and was dumping pretty hard when I left. Probably be a good night session.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2014)

DT's final call map






I could easily see these numbers being beaten if the trend continues.  Trend is my friend!


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 20, 2014)

Tin said:


> My favorite was this past weekend when they had parts of.CT getting 1-2" and they got 10". These maps show it too.



I am just east of central CT and got a dusting to .5 inch.  Was surprised to see the news last night showing parts of CT with a foot of snow!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

Holy Sh&t! NW trend FTW


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm literally on pins and needles waiting for the GFS to see if it follows suit. 5-6 inches at SR would be mighty fine.


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 20, 2014)

anybody know how Sugarloaf is looking?


----------



## Tin (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlike the rest of New England RI cannot deal with snow. We will be shut down until Friday.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 20, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Holy Sh&t! NW trend FTW
> 
> View attachment 10489



Keep on moving!  I want a mini powder day Wednesday!  Work can wait!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2014)

Big fan of this local met, and he put this out tonight going with the biggest amounts I've seen yet.

 I dont post his stuff normally because the only relevant ski areas he covers are all in the Poconos, and as we all know it practically never snows there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2014)

00z NAM just exploded the snow totals for tomorrow, which would be really exciting if not for the fact it's the NAM.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z NAM just exploded the snow totals for tomorrow



Not really. I thought it cut back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *Not really. I thought it cut back*.



Cut back?  At 18:1 it would be about 16" to 18" for huge parts of Jersey if it verified (about 10" for where I am). That's 2 feet if the 20:1 some are predicting comes true.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2014)

Last SREF seems like a decent hit for some resorts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Last SREF seems like a decent hit for some resorts.




hope that pans out or even goes further north in Maine.  At this point, my snow wishes are 100% centered around Sugarloaf getting as much snow as possible over the next two weeks.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cut back?  At 18:1 it would be about 16" to 18" for huge parts of Jersey if it verified (about 10" for where I am). That's 2 feet if the 20:1 some are predicting comes true.



I was talking about New England


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> I was talking about New England 						.



Gotcha; this storm is all about IMBY for me.  Doesnt look like a major deal for most of ski country, but it will help a bit.  Every 4" or 6" here and there helps! 



deadheadskier said:


> *hope that pans out or even goes further north in Maine*.  At this point, my snow wishes are 100% centered around Sugarloaf getting as much snow as possible over the next two weeks.



Sadly, like the NAM, the SREF is often juiced too much, but hey, ya never know. It's pretty to look at that's for sure.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 21, 2014)

been following former local met, Epstein's blog. Looking for school cancellations, I remember his predictions has always been on the conservative side. Note his blog has twitter feeds of other local met. 

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/weather_wisdom/2014/01/another_round_of_snow_and_prol.html


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Gotcha; this storm is all about IMBY for me.  Doesnt look like a major deal for most of ski country, but it will help a bit.  Every 4" or 6" here and there helps!



Storms a bit east for my liking but hey 2-6 in the Pocono's will definitely be welcomed.   With the cold the skiing is good right now anyways.  (very quick and good recovery from the thaw).  Could do with much less here in NNJ.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

NWS on the snow:liquid ratio.  Big fluff factor.  That and high winds means a lot of windswept and tree skiing down on the cape 

USED A 16 TO 1 RATIO FOR TEMPERATURES AT 22F OR HIGHER WITH AN 18
TO 1 RATIO FOR TEMPS BELOW


Guess I'm skiing at Yawgoo!


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z NAM just exploded the snow totals for tomorrow, which would be really exciting if not for the fact it's the NAM.


NWS went with a blend of GFS and ECMWF


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Storms a bit east for my liking but hey 2-6 in the Pocono's will definitely be welcomed.   With the cold the skiing is good right now anyways.  (very quick and good recovery from the thaw).  Could do with much less here in NNJ.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


  Pocos should rock.  I think the Mt. Wash. Valley (NH) may benefit too.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like Piscataway is in the bullseye. Perhaps this means I will scope out the mountain biking trails through the ecological preserve near my work for some sweet, sweet, gladed riding.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking at the radar, this thing is already decently farther north than it's "supposed" to be.  

Very good news for my area.  

Could it possibly be that for once the Poconos will not get screwed?  I'm thinking this might be more like 6" to 8" for the Pokes rather than the 2" to 4" called for.


----------



## reefer (Jan 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> hope that pans out or even goes further north in Maine. At this point, my snow wishes are 100% centered around Sugarloaf getting as much snow as possible over the next two weeks.



x2


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looking at the radar, this thing is already decently farther north than it's "supposed" to be.


  When BG talks, me listens!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2014)

Wasted snow.  All the snow maps are backwards.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

BOOM!

This was updated due to the more north and more west track than was expected.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2014)

Snow definitely started earlier than expected.  Nothing when I got to the gym at 7, saw on the Weather Channel it was supposed to start around 11, and it was already snowing when I left a little after 8.

No wonder DirecTV wants to dump them.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2014)

These storms are depressing. We need a dump up north!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 21, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Snow definitely started earlier than expected.  Nothing when I got to the gym at 7, saw on the Weather Channel it was supposed to start around 11, and it was already snowing when I left a little after 8.
> 
> No wonder DirecTV wants to dump them.



Looking good for Camelback and Blue.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

GFS joining the big snow party.  Better late than never.  This would be about 12" in the Poconos.  Overdone?  Time will tell.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Looking good for Camelback and Blue.



I was thinking about Camelback or Shawnee for tomorrow night until I saw the temperature with windchill will be in the negatives.  So will Thursday night.  Might have to bite the bullet though if they get 10" plus, not exactly a common occurence in the Poconos.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

*Boston updates So. NH precip.*

Boston NWS

000
FXUS61 KBOX 211501
AFDBOX

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1001 AM EST TUE JAN 21 2014.NEAR TERM /UNTIL 6 PM THIS EVENING/...
-- Changed Discussion --
10 AM UPDATE...HAVE UPGRADED HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY TO A WINTER
STORM WARNING AND CHESHIRE COUNTY TO A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY.
HAVE ALSO UPDATED THE SNOWFALL TOTALS...INCREASING THEM A BIT
THROUGH SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE. WHILE THE RANGES ON THE WEBSITE
HAVE BEEN UPGRADED TO THE NEXT RANGE...SNOWFALL TOTALS HAVE ONLY
BEEN INCREASED 1-2 INCHES. FURTHER UPDATES MAINLY TO POPS WILL BE
COMING IN THE NEXT HOUR OR SO. HOWEVER...THEY LOOK REASONABLE FOR
THE MOMENT.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Wasted snow.  All the snow maps are backwards.


  Post of the month.  Well, better some snow than no snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

NWS just issued a mesoscale banding warning.

*BRING.  IT. ON.*


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> These storms are depressing. We need a dump up north!!!!



I agree. Been getting shafted up here with all these southern storms.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2014)

Late last night, those 6-8" were 4-6" and the 8-10" were 6-8".


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NWS just issued a mesoscale banding warning.


Like they need it.  5M people in gridlock.

A DEVELOPING BAND OF SNOW COVERED PORTIONS OF
ATLANTIC...BURLINGTON...CAMDEN...CAROLINE...CECIL...CUMBERLAND...
GLOUCESTER...KENT...MIDDLESEX...MONMOUTH...NEW
CASTLE...OCEAN...QUEEN ANNE`S...SALEM AND TALBOT COUNTIES AT 1036 AM
EST.  THE BAND ITSELF WILL PHYSICALLY MOVE LITTLE.

THE SNOW WILL RAPIDLY DROP VISIBILITIES BELOW LESS THAN ONE MILE
AND UNTREATED ROADWAYS WILL QUICKLY BECOME HAZARDOUS. SNOWFALL RATES
OF AROUND AN INCH PER HOUR ARE LIKELY TO OCCUR. UNNECESSARY
TRAVEL SHOULD BE POSTPONED.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

billski said:


> Like they need it.  5M people in gridlock.
> 
> A DEVELOPING BAND OF SNOW COVERED PORTIONS OF
> ATLANTIC...BURLINGTON...CAMDEN...CAROLINE...CECIL...CUMBERLAND...
> ...



Nit looking foward to commute home through NJ.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was thinking about Camelback or Shawnee for tomorrow night until I saw the temperature with windchill will be in the negatives. So will Thursday night. Might have to bite the bullet though if they get 10" plus, not exactly a common occurence in the Poconos.



You put the bug in my ear, now I'm looking to hit Shawnee in the morning.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 21, 2014)

My area 4-6 range possibly.  Going to be high ratio stuff here.  It's only 9 degrees right now!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Forecasting 10"-14" here in Brooklyn.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 21, 2014)

I take it BG's pumped lol. Man Northern NE has been screwed this year. How much did you guys get in the squalls yesterday?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

Joe Bastardi absolutely nailed this, he called for a massive I-95 NJ/NYC  storm days ago from this, back when no models were suggesting that.   And his met-student college kid's forecast from 25 hours ago easily beat  NOAA's.  Good job for Team Bastardi on this one.



Boston Bulldog said:


> *I take it BG's pumped* lol.



This storm will have me doing something I rarely do --> ski in the Poconos.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Forecasting 10"-14" here in Brooklyn.



Is there skiing in Brooklyn? If not, this is a miss.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 21, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I agree. Been getting shafted up here with all these southern storms.



+2...This sucks.....Nothing but a pain in the ass for my commute to work tomorrow.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> +2...This sucks.....Nothing but a pain in the ass for my commute to work tomorrow.....



Worked from home today to avoid the evening commute, but have to go in tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> hope that pans out or even goes further north in Maine. * At this point, my snow wishes are 100% centered around Sugarloaf getting as much snow as possible over the next two weeks.*



This!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Forecasting 10"-14" here in Brooklyn.





yeggous said:


> Is there skiing in Brooklyn? If not, this is a miss.


Plenty of places to cross country ski in Brooklyn. 

Not Brooklyn but this event is next weekend in Manhattan: http://www.nycgovparks.org/highlights/festivals/winter-jam


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Plenty of places to cross country ski in Brooklyn.
> 
> Not Brooklyn but this event is next weekend in Manhattan: http://www.nycgovparks.org/highlights/festivals/winter-jam


LOL!

I bet they have enough snow in Central Park for the event this year!


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 21, 2014)

There used to be a hill on Long Island: http://www.nelsap.org/ny/bald.html

Rutgers has an ecological preserve next to the biomedical research campus I work at. There's a stream in a bit of a ravine, as well as an embankment and causeway crossing it for an abandoned railroad grade. I think tomorrow I'm going to hike out and see if I cant get a couple turns in. Gonna have to break out the rock board though.

Given the temps and the state of the roads I don't think I'll be getting to the Poconos until this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

In NJ it snowing is few inches already on the bus going about 10 mph Port Authority NYC I never seen so packed with people.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've skied here: http://www.nelsap.org/ny/van.html

Not Brooklyn but in the Bronx. Still within NYC limits.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I've skied here: http://www.nelsap.org/ny/van.html
> 
> Not Brooklyn but in the Bronx. Still within NYC limits.



Also Great mountain biking in that park.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

Bald Hill in long Island probably getting lots of white stuff today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd say I already have 5".  This will do 10" easy.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Storms a bit east for my liking but hey 2-6 in the Pocono's will definitely be welcomed.   With the cold the skiing is good right now anyways.  (very quick and good recovery from the thaw).  Could do with much less here in NNJ.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



This storm is an example of what I DON'T want: A mostly coastal storm that just messed up my entire work week. Do I really need  a foot of snow that I have to shovel and deal with when I work? Not to mention the subzero temps..

My work week is shot. This time last week in Vermont I was looking at it pouring rain. Hard to believe I was reduced to jumping for joy when it did snow about an inch or so to whiten the ground.

Now, on the Jersey Shore, it's accumulating 1-2" an hour. There's at least 6" out there and a foot forecast by tomorrow. I'm definitely thinking about heading to Camelback either tomorrow or Thursday, where it looks like they will actually get some a few inches so I can enjoy the nice fluffy powder. Usually around here it snows wet and slushy but this stuff is light and powdery..perfect skiing snow. Too bad it's on the beach!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

billski said:


> Like they need it.  5M people in gridlock.
> 
> A DEVELOPING BAND OF SNOW COVERED PORTIONS OF
> ATLANTIC...BURLINGTON...CAMDEN...CAROLINE...CECIL...CUMBERLAND...
> ...



I'm in Monmouth and yes, it took me over an hour to get home. Had to move most of my workday and am now working Sunday.   Totally sucks and I want this all to be north too!!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> You put the bug in my ear, now I'm looking to hit Shawnee in the morning.



I'd rather go to Camelback. Will be cold but I've skied cold/windy before. Waiting to see how much falls in the Poconos and if my daughter is onboard for a final decision. She is hoping her class tomorrow is canceled. We are supposed to go next Wed to Camelback but this might be hard to pass up.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 21, 2014)

About 6 here already in Piscataway.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

My daughter is at Rutgers in Piscataway. She was stuck on the bus for over an hour trying to get back from class!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey BG, remember when I said this would be a KU 10 days ago and you shamed me? Well look at how it turned out;-)

HAHA:grin:

(This Meso band just south of Boston is ripping like hell. 2.5 inches in 1.5 hours)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

Just when I thought otherwise, it appears the Poconos will get screwed as usual.  

Now predicted to only get maybe 1" to 3" more while it pounds snow to the south.

 All is right with the world.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 21, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> My daughter is at Rutgers in Piscataway. She was stuck on the bus for over an hour trying to get back from class!



They only canceled class at 3pm, and by then the roads were really getting bad. Glad she made it back OK. Right now they're calling for classes to start at 10am. I don't have to teach until Thursday night though, so I should get the day tomorrow off besides popping into lab quick to check up on some things. Looking at Camelback if the roads permit.

And Ben, not sure how the Pokes are getting screwed out of this. They seem to be the only mountain range seriously benefiting. 6-10 at Blue and Camelback will be real nice tomorrow if anyone is braving the wind and roads. The weekend looks like its going to be the best of the year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Hey BG, remember when I said this would be a KU 10 days ago and you shamed me? Well look at how it turned out;-)  HAHA:grin:



But it's not a KU.   I doubt it anyway, unless it maybe sneaks in at the lowest rung.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> But it's not a KU.   I doubt it anyway, unless it maybe sneaks in at the lowest rung.



Not quite a KU, but still a solid coastal storm.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Bald Hill in long Island probably getting lots of white stuff today.


I'm ten min from there..Wish they still had a rope tow...LOL


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn this sucks. Puking blower powder in Westchester and nothing doing up North. About as useful as the proverbial tits on a bull.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

From what I can see it doesn't look like it will be worth braving the cold/wind to go up to the Poconos tomorrow, esp if my daughter will have class. We are planning to head there next Wednesday and the cold weather pattern is supposed to continue so hopefully they will add snow in the form of manmade and it looks like there's another storm in the mix for Saturday. I hope it doesn't snow HERE and screw me up since I had to move all my work from today/tomorrow to Sunday so that I can ski next Wednesday! 

 I guess after I shovel out I'll put the snowshoes on and enjoy what I can around here seeing that ski country didn't get much action from this one. Hopefully that changes soon. At least it's not raining.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Damn this sucks. Puking blower powder in Westchester and nothing doing up North. About as useful as the proverbial tits on a bull.


And my xc ski is still stuck in the city...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Damn this sucks. Puking blower powder in Westchester and nothing doing up North. About as useful as the proverbial tits on a bull.



+1 Well put and totally agree!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> They only canceled class at 3pm, and by then the roads were really getting bad. Glad she made it back OK. Right now they're calling for classes to start at 10am. I don't have to teach until Thursday night though, so I should get the day tomorrow off besides popping into lab quick to check up on some things. Looking at Camelback if the roads permit.



I checked the weather up there. If they get 5" it will be a lot. 3" seems to be what they are calling for. Plus single digit/low teens and 20-30 mph winds. Ouch.   I will check but since I got next wed off I might just go with that. It would be different if they got more snow and less bitter cold/wind. And my checking acct hasn't recovered from my Killington trip yet either.

My daughter has a 12 noon class. She made it back Ok but was peeved at being stuck on a bus that barely moved for over an hour. I think this storm came in earlier and stronger than forecast. I was planning on working all day and only canceled tomorrow. By noon I changed my mind. Glad I did. Better safe then sorry. The traffic coming home was nuts! Even for around here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Not quite a KU, but still a solid coastal storm.



Yup, I've got 7" of some of the lightest powder this side or Utah so far.  

Spent 15 minutes shoveling and when I returned there was a fresh 1/3 inch where I started.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup, I've got 7" of some of the lightest powder this side or Utah so far.



It's beautiful, isn't it? Usually we get heavy, wet slushy stuff that ices over or turns to rain. Wish there was a mountain nearby to enjoy it on.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 21, 2014)

This storm has such a sharp cut off.  Heavy heavy snow from new york right up to Boston.  Blue Hill is getting crushed!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 21, 2014)

If this keeps up overnight we will have 18" at my house by mid morning.


----------



## lerops (Jan 21, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Damn this sucks. Puking blower powder in Westchester and nothing doing up North. About as useful as the proverbial tits on a bull.



Well, my daughter is having a blast! I think I will take her to the park nearby that has a bunny hill. :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm thinking we have 11" here, but it may well be a bit more.


----------



## Tin (Jan 21, 2014)

A conservative 8" at my house right now and still coming down. They said heavy snow until 3-4am but the radar doesn't support that right now. Snowbands are crazy, 10 minutes down the road they have 4", 10 minutes up the road they have 11". Still say someone in RI will have between 16-18".


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 22, 2014)

Well after this southern screamer, its time to turn our attention to Saturday. Looks like 2-4 for the ski areas right now, maybe more over Northern New England.

ETA: Monday also looks interesting for us skiers as well.


----------



## hammer (Jan 22, 2014)

We used to have individual storm threads which I liked...should one be created for this weekend?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 22, 2014)

hammer said:


> We used to have individual storm threads which I liked...should one be created for this weekend?



definitely, go for it.

That other thread I made was mostly propaganda to get everyone out of their funk, I think it worked to some extent. And hey, things look great as far as I can see.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2014)

Poconos got absolutely screwed as usual.  Everyone around here got at least 9" or 10", but they're reporting:

Blue Mountain reporting 4"
Shawnee reporting 3"
Camelback (the king of ski mountain liers in this region) just isnt saying anything._ "Hey, Joe?  I got an idea, let them THINK we got lots of snow!"_


----------



## lerops (Jan 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Poconos got absolutely screwed as usual.  Everyone around here got at least 9" or 10", but they're reporting:
> 
> Blue Mountain reporting 4"
> Shawnee reporting 3"
> Camelback (the king of ski mountain liers in this region) just isnt saying anything._ "Hey, Joe?  I got an idea, let them THINK we got lots of snow!"_



Could it be that they are just reporting the Tuesday snow, but not the Tuesday night yet?


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 22, 2014)

lerops said:


> Could it be that they are just reporting the Tuesday snow, but not the Tuesday night yet?



Looks like most of the Poconos picked up 3-6. Allentown is reporting 6 inches so that sounds about right. I'll take 3-6 over nothing though. Doesn't look like any mountain ranges further north really benefited. Place to be would be Bear Creek. Looks like they picked up almost a foot of powder.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Well after this southern screamer, its time to turn our attention to Saturday. Looks like 2-4 for the ski areas right now, maybe more over Northern New England.
> 
> ETA: Monday also looks interesting for us skiers as well.



What are you thinking for Saturday? Specifically Western ME....I'm heading up Friday night for turns at Saddleback on Saturday, Loaf Sunday.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 22, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What are you thinking for Saturday? Specifically Western ME....I'm heading up Friday night for turns at Saddleback on Saturday, Loaf Sunday.



I haven't really checked yet and timing wise its still a moving target (either Saturday or Saturday night). Don't know too much, but the word on the street is an average of 2-4 inches for most of NNE. Of course, the usual suspects will get more but snow, but in general it should be soft and fluffy at most places this weekend. Wish I could head up somewhere, but it looks like I'm still stuck at home until my ribs heal. Enjoy!


----------



## skifree (Jan 22, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> I haven't really checked yet and timing wise its still a moving target (either Saturday or Saturday night). Don't know too much, but the word on the street is an average of 2-4 inches for most of NNE. Of course, the usual suspects will get more but snow, but in general it should be soft and fluffy at most places this weekend. Wish I could head up somewhere, but it looks like I'm still stuck at home until my ribs heal. Enjoy!


can you make it snow this Friday?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 22, 2014)

skifree said:


> can you make it snow this Friday?



Funny.....I was taking friday off,changed it to monday instead !! Hope I made the right descision....:blink:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2014)

lerops said:


> Could it be that they are just reporting the Tuesday snow, but not the Tuesday night yet?



Nope.  

Someone on the NW edge of this type of a storm system always gets screwed with substantially lower snow totals than those around them. 

 Think of it like a pie chart with two bits: 88% and 12%, and the 12% is like a Pacman mouth open to the NW.  Well, that's where the Poconos was for this storm.  I swear they always get snow-screwed.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 22, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Funny.....I was taking friday off,changed it to monday instead !! Hope I made the right descision....:blink:



Definitely the right choice, in fact both the GFS and the Euro are showing another coastal storm on Monday! That one also looks good for ski country.

Choo Choo, the storm train's coming through!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nope.
> 
> Someone on the NW edge of this type of a storm system always gets screwed with substantially lower snow totals than those around them.
> 
> Think of it like a pie chart with two bits: 88% and 12%, and the 12% is like a Pacman mouth open to the NW. Well, that's where the Poconos was for this storm. I swear they always get snow-screwed.



This is true.  I live in the eastern most fringe of the Lehigh Valley, and it's a snow hole.  Always lower totals than the towns around me.  I'd say I got 5", max from this storm.  Some parts of my driveway were windblown down to the pavement.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2014)

I see snow for Roxury NY on Saturday anyone know how much?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I see snow for Roxury NY on Saturday anyone know how much?



Per the GFS, very little.  Maybe a few inches, and it woudlnt start until mid-day Saturday so no real effect for skiing that day.

They got about 3" from the storm yesterday according to NWS.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 22, 2014)

Philly gets 13" and the Poconos gets 3"? Bah, Humbug! 

I'm seeing snow up north on Saturday. If anything happens Monday PLEASE let it be up north because that is where I moved all my work to because of yesterday's storm! At this rate I won't be able to afford to go skiing! 

I hate the fact that my livelihood is negatively affected by snow because I love snow but it really complicates things work-wise . Snow up north is the best scenario! I have to drive anyway.

Couple of years and I'm moving to where snow isn't a problem but a blessing.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the looks of Monday's storm for Maine more than western new england.  It seems to blow up on thr maine coast per the 12z gfs.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 23, 2014)

Doesn't look to be a coastal storm down here (thank goodness) but going north instead.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Doesn't look to be a coastal storm down here (thank goodness) but going north instead.



Unless something changes, it's pretty meh in general for even the areas that get the most of it.  Unless the cold temps can wring out a decent ratio I dont see how anyone would get more than  4" or 5" at most.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2014)

The first 10 days of February on the gfs is so epic.  None of it will verify I'm sure.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> The first 10 days of February on the gfs is so epic.*  None of it will verify I'm sure.*



It seems the GFS stinks for northeastern winter storms until the storm is just a few days out, at which point, you're just happy it's in-line and finally agreeing with other models.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 24, 2014)

Something will verify. When in great patterns like this something will happen. Dont look at each storm as modeled but look at all the ingredients that can lead to big storms. Im a plower from cnj so looking at the next month is making my pockets fat( hoping so at least). I am hoping at least a couple storms track north so ski country can get in on the fun. Strattons glades were a little hairy last weekend lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I like the looks of Monday's storm for Maine more than western new england.  It seems to blow up on thr maine coast per the 12z gfs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Then I'll wait and take off monday...


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> The first 10 days of February on the gfs is so epic.  None of it will verify I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


  Let's home so.  I'm not leaving for Texas until the 9th!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2014)

Monday is going to be windy.   It's always windy in northern new england in the winter. Any light snow that falls is going to be blowing around.  Into casablanca?  Brackett Basin?  I will be at both mountains in a couple weeks!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Something will verify. When in great patterns like this something will happen. Dont look at each storm as modeled but look at all the ingredients that can lead to big storms. Im a plower from cnj so looking at the next month is making my pockets fat( hoping so at least). I am hoping at least a couple storms track north so ski country can get in on the fun. Strattons glades were a little hairy last weekend lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That week just looks good for a big storm 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Something will verify. When in great patterns like this something will happen. Dont look at each storm as modeled but look at all the ingredients that can lead to big storms. Im a plower from cnj so looking at the next month is making my pockets fat( hoping so at least). I am hoping at least a couple storms track north so ski country can get in on the fun. Strattons glades were a little hairy last weekend lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Right ingredients, right temperatures right time!  Come on!  This bitter cold snap is driving me crazy.  We need snow and lots of it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Monday is going to be windy.   It's always windy in northern new england in the winter. Any light snow that falls is going to be blowing around.


  I know where to hide


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cold is back.  It was balmy yesterday here with highs in the mid 20s!  Good snow making weather this week and things start heating up as soon as Friday.  Several over running systems coming in.  Snow to rain in the low lands and usually just snow up high.  February the way it should be!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2014)

Two-week long-range models (which admittedly aren't the greatest) show COLD, COLD, more COLD, and pretty much COLD for at least the next 14 days they cover.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2014)

Models are showing a storm for Saturday, but they've been flip-flopping between a snowstorm and an Inside Runner. Little margin for error here.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good signs for a big event around 2/4-2/6.  It's been there for awhile and it's on both the euro and gfs.  The whole week leading up to the AZ summit is looking nice.  Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2014)

After Monday, no snow for the rest of January

Here's to a snowy Feb


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

What are ideal conditions?...base and all


----------



## bigbog (Jan 27, 2014)

Unfortunately 2-4" in the mountainous playground of #128 doesn't make for much once it moves northeast...with an easterly kick, up the coast....for Maine.  Has given the mountains of Bangor-Brewer...a few hours of intermittent(sp?) spitting of flakes...hope the true mountains get more but I'm skeptical.  Who knows maybe we'll get a major dump on the 4th of July.  Can remember my grandparents mentioning about that happenning up here one summer, sometime in the (19)20s....
On the Better News side...predicted temps for the SL area look a little more bearable...but still cold.
Just hope for little wind during the AZ invasion...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 27, 2014)

Radar looks great! Looks like there is some nice enhancement over the Whites and  Greens right now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZo


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 27, 2014)

For early feb, latest GFS, GEFS, RGEM runs are showing two ski country specials, while the EURO is showing a full-blown rainstorm.

As a note, EURO is currently an outlier by a longshot.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZo


----------



## gladerider (Jan 27, 2014)

If I remember correctly the Euro hasn't been too accurate for the last few storms. So crossing my fingers. ..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2014)

Toss the euro!  It's been off lately.  I would think outside a total cutters mountains of nne will reap the benefits of this pattern.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2014)

Talking about big snowstorms appearing on a model that's 9 days out is likley just setting people up for unnecessary disappointment.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Talking about big snowstorms appearing on a model that's 9 days out is likley just setting people up for unnecessary disappointment.



Maybe it is.  I'm just talking overall pattern.  It looks active and that is good.  I'm neither hopeful nor doubtful this far out.  I'm tired of all this cold. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, but it would suck to have all this cold followed by yet another thaw and rain. I just wish we could settle into a nice, normal winter pattern of moderate cold/snow.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 28, 2014)

Ahhh, nothing like a parade of Miller B's.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Ahhh, nothing like a parade of Miller B's.



This is something good ?? yes ?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 28, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> This is something good ?? yes ?



Very good. This is when an inland runner triple points at just the right time (Its cold front catches up to the warm front, cutting off the moisture and begins to weaken the system) and transfers its energy to a secondary coastal low off of the Mid Atlantic. These are usually snowy systems for us. (Think December 27, 2013, that was a classic Miller B)

BE WARNED: When Miller B's are modeled this far out, they very well could become a cutting rainstorm if the transfer doesn't occur at the right time.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 28, 2014)

Generalizations of these types of storms.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Very good. This is when an inland runner triple points at just the right time (Its cold front catches up to the warm front, cutting off the moisture and begins to weaken the system) and transfers its energy to a secondary coastal low off of the Mid Atlantic. These are usually snowy systems for us. (Think December 27, 2013, that was a classic Miller B)
> 
> BE WARNED: When Miller B's are modeled this far out, they very well could become a cutting rainstorm if the transfer doesn't occur at the right time.



I think the only fair thing that can be said right now is, "that the pattern is very favorable for a large storm system to move out of the southern states." (stolen from AmericanWx)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

Hopefully it snow in Maine before A zone summit.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Hopefully it snow in Maine before A zone summit.



Hopefully, it will...................snow


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 28, 2014)

Where is it snowing now? The south.  The farthest north it's coming is the southern NJ shore. They might get 5". We might get an inch where I live tonight and of course north and west get ZILCH. 

Where am I heading in tomorrow and Thursday? North and west.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Hopefully it snow in Maine before A zone summit.



Honestly if western maine does not get some snow before next weekend I would be shocked and angry! Snow!


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Honestly if western maine does not get some snow before next weekend I would be shocked and angry! Snow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



It be great to be at this huge hill with everyone from here. Real snow would just make it even better.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

If the long-range temp prediction pans out, we should be okay for February.  

The January one was pretty solid.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If the long-range temp prediction pans out, we should be okay for February.
> 
> The January one was pretty solid.


BG, sometimes you get me up, sometimes you get me down.   Let's just say I'm cautiously optimistic.  I like the colors on that chart anyways!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2014)

GFS 8-day predictive snowfall totals.

*These aren't terribly reliable*, but they do give you a hint of at least the POTENTIAL for decent snowfall.  

In other words, while the fact this map looks so sexy doesnt mean it's going to happen like this, if this map was empty that would be a bad thing. 

 Like McDonalds, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

36 hours later, and the GFS long-range is still showing nuked up snow totals.  

Not only that, its actually increased!
*
PLEASE VERIFY!*


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

8 day is so far out to the moon that I think it's a stretch to even go five days.  The weekend storm is really wobbly right now.  I think I'll stick with this week:


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't like this forecast.  Too much snow in the backyard and not enough to the north.  Oh well.


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

hammer said:


> Don't like this forecast.  Too much snow in the backyard and not enough to the north.  Oh well.


xc ski right out the door?


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2014)

hammer said:


> Don't like this forecast.  Too much snow in the backyard and not enough to the north.  Oh well.



I think the north will get theirs coming up soon.  In the mean time, medium hills down here are doing fine.  Its one of those years where the Pocono's, Catskills and Berkshires are shining right now.  Take a detour out this way (don't know how far you are from the Berkshires) and by the time you get back VT/NH will be ramping up for the spring8).    Excuse the excitement but when we get good skiing like this in the day trip range you got to take advantage of it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 5, 2014)

Meh meh meh meh


----------

